# lol 2 for 1



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

seen this at a movie site i go to lol imagine that 2 for 1 










this link was also on the thread probably a good read for fishermen i only checked it out really quick but i definitely liked the part with the hot chicks catching big fish 
https://www.facebook.com/FishingReports


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've done that before with 2 rock bass.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you play the lottery that day? lol i would have haha


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Seen a guy shoot two duck with one shot it was very surprising. The dog didn't know wtf to do lol


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great uncle in nfld shot his bull moose, the bullet went through and hit the cow that he couldnt see on the other side, the conservation officer said its pretty common, happens a few times each season.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

LoL, I once caught a small pike on a spoon, and while reeling it in a larger pike latched onto the smaller one. Brought a whole new meaning to the term "double header".


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

df001 said:


> Great uncle in nfld shot his bull moose, the bullet went through and hit the cow that he couldnt see on the other side, the conservation officer said its pretty common, happens a few times each season.


Wow, at least the warden was good about it; I hear that they can be pretty hard sometimes. 

Reminds me of a story my hunting instructor told us that when he went duck hunting one day, him and his partner both bagged their limit without firing a single shot: There were other hunters in the area emptying out their massive stockpile of ammo. My instructor's dog went out and fetched everybody else's birds and brought them back to his master


----------

